# postare



## MOMO2

Ciao a tutti.

Perché nelle regole del forum si legge il verbo "postare" invece dei corretti verbi in italiano "inviare", "spedire", "inoltrare", "mandare"?

Devoto Oli dice alla voce "postare": 1. Disporre o collocare in corrispondenza di una funzionalità specifica: _p. le sentinelle, le batterie._ 2. Prender posto in un luogo determinato; appostarsi; anche, piantarsi in atteggiamento risoluto: _postandosi fieramente sul piede destro_ (Manzoni)

Grazie.
Momo


----------



## Bigiù

Ciao Momo. Sono i neologismi, spesso anglicismi, portati dalle nuove
tecnologie: _postare, chattare, messaggiare, craccare,_ ecc. 
La lingua è viva e deve essere malleabile alle esigenze della società
in evoluzione, anche se ciò a volte comporta l'adozione di termini che 
possono far storcere il naso.
A presto, B.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Evidentemente è un inglesismo, si usa perchè non significa semplicemente "inviare", "spedire", "inoltrare", "mandare" ma "inviare un post".


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Momo,
Il motivo te lo hanno ben spiegato beelebi e Paul. 
Se poi ti interessa sapere qualcosa delle preferenze, dei gusti di ciascuno di noi circa l'uso di postare in luogo degli altri verbi italiani, per quanto riguarda me, sono ormai assuefatta al termine come diretta importazione dall'inglese.
Però preferisco cercare, e se possibile utilizzare le alternative. 
Magari come propone Paul:


> "inviare un post"


A.A.


----------



## Salegrosso

_Inviare un *post*_sposta il problema soltanto, perché _post_ non è italiano. 
Preferisco _postare_, o _mandare/inviare/scrivere/ecc. un intervento._


----------



## la italianilla

"Mandare un messaggio" è l'unica proposta "completamente italiana" che mi viene in mente.
Forse non tutti intendono "post" come un semplice messaggio. Per alcuni _messaggio_ potrebbe esser generico. "Post", effettivamente, ricade nell'ambito di un forum o di una discussione.


----------



## bubu7

Strutturalmente _postare_ è italiano al cento per cento. Richiama poi i servizi postali, il che non guasta.
Certo, ha un vizio d'origine ma quante parole italiane possono presentare una genealogia immacolata? e soprattutto: che importanza può avere ciò?


----------



## la italianilla

Ho notato una cosa che potrebbe essere interessante.
Su un forum di lingua italiana di cui non faccio il nome per questioni di pubblicità, usano "apri filone" per indicare l'apertura di un thread, mentre il tastino per inviare un post contiene la scritta "intervieni".
Invece sul vecchio forum dell'Accademia della Crusca si parlava di "invio di un messaggio" (nelle FAQ, dove però usano anche il termine "editare" nel senso di modificare, dall'inglese _edit_...non "editare" in italiano - anche l'Accademia, per distrazione, si era auto-contaminata )


----------



## MOMO2

beelebi said:


> Ciao Momo. Sono i neologismi, spesso anglicismi, portati dalle nuove
> tecnologie: _postare, chattare, messaggiare, craccare,_ ecc.
> La lingua è viva e deve essere malleabile alle esigenze della società
> in evoluzione, anche se ciò a volte comporta l'adozione di termini che
> possono far storcere il naso.
> A presto, B.


 
Sono d'accordo quando il neologismo nasce per indicare un concetto o un oggetto che prima non esisteva e di conseguenza non aveva un nome (!) Per esempio il mouse (anche se chiamarlo topolino sarebbe stato più carino).
Il problema è che il verbo "postare" in italiano già esisteva e significava altro. (L'ho anche specificato nel mio messaggio).
Quindi più che un neologismo mi sembra un errato uso di un vecchio logismo.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Evidentemente è un inglesismo, si usa perchè non significa semplicemente "inviare", "spedire", "inoltrare", "mandare" ma "inviare un post".


 
Ciao Moderatur.
Scusa ma devo dissentire.
"Postare" significa collocare (v. Devoto Oli)


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sembra che anche usare un verbo vecchio con un nuovo significato si possa chiamare "neologismo". O no?


----------



## MOMO2

bubu7 said:


> Strutturalmente _postare_ è italiano al cento per cento. Richiama poi i servizi postali, il che non guasta.
> Certo, ha un vizio d'origine ma quante parole italiane possono presentare una genealogia immacolata? e soprattutto: che importanza può avere ciò?


 

Ciao, scusa ma non posso non contraddirti infatti 
Devoto Oli (e non un qualsiasi pinco pallo) dice alla voce "*postare*": 1. *Disporre o collocare *in corrispondenza di una funzionalità specifica: _p. le sentinelle, le batterie._ 2. *Prender posto in un luogo determinato*; *appostarsi*; anche, piantarsi in atteggiamento risoluto: _postandosi fieramente sul piede destro_ (Manzoni)

Secondo me chi per primo ha tradotto dall'inglese il verbo "post" (in contesti come il nostro), non aveva tempo, voglia, lucidità (le traduzioni lunghe stressano per vari motivi), per cercare la traduzione e ha calcato l'inglese senza però controllare prima se il verbo "postare" già esistesse. Se così avesse fatto si sarebbe reso conto dell'abbaglio. A questo aggiungiamo che il suo programma non gli avrà neanche evidenziato "postare" come errore perché in effetti nella lingua italiana era già conosciuto, e lo stanco traduttore ha proseguito felice il suo lavoro.

Ogni tanto però si può anche fare marcia indietro e riprendere la giusta direzione. 
Se invece preferisci perseverare, vaya con Dios!



la italianilla said:


> Ho notato una cosa che potrebbe essere interessante.
> Su un forum di lingua italiana di cui non faccio il nome per questioni di pubblicità, usano "apri filone" per indicare l'apertura di un thread, mentre il tastino per inviare un post contiene la scritta "intervieni".
> Invece sul vecchio forum dell'Accademia della Crusca si parlava di "invio di un messaggio" (nelle FAQ, dove però usano anche il termine "editare" nel senso di modificare, dall'inglese _edit_...non "editare" in italiano - anche l'Accademia, per distrazione, si era auto-contaminata )


 
Mi sembra di capire che però in seguito si sono auto-corretti. O no?



infinite sadness said:


> Mi sembra che anche usare un verbo vecchio con un nuovo significato si possa chiamare "neologismo". O no?


 
Ciao,
una delle regole del forum impone che non si parli di più di un termine per discussione.
Allora ti invito ad andare a guardare cosa dice il dizionario alla voce "neolgismo". Resterai sorpresa/o.
Ciao


----------



## bubu7

MOMO2 said:


> Ciao, scusa ma non posso non contraddirti infatti
> Devoto Oli (e non un qualsiasi pinco pallo) dice alla voce "*postare*": 1. *Disporre o collocare *in corrispondenza di una funzionalità specifica: _p. le sentinelle, le batterie._ 2. *Prender posto in un luogo determinato*; *appostarsi*; anche, piantarsi in atteggiamento risoluto: _postandosi fieramente sul piede destro_ (Manzoni)
> 
> Secondo me chi per primo ha tradotto dall'inglese il verbo "post" (in contesti come il nostro), non aveva tempo, voglia, lucidità (le traduzioni lunghe stressano per vari motivi), per cercare la traduzione e ha calcato l'inglese senza però controllare prima se il verbo "postare" già esistesse. Se così avesse fatto si sarebbe reso conto dell'abbaglio. A questo aggiungiamo che il suo programma non gli avrà neanche evidenziato "postare" come errore perché in effetti nella lingua italiana era già conosciuto, e lo stanco traduttore ha proseguito felice il suo lavoro.


Prego, caro *MOMO2*, il contraddittorio favorisce la conoscenza. 

Il verbo _postare_, nell'accezione che c'interessa, esiste (basta fare una piccola ricerca in rete) anche se non è [ancora] registrato dai vocabolari.

Non penserai mica che tutte le parole, che rientrano nelle possibilità creative di un parlante madrelingua, siano registrate nei vocabolari? Già Leopardi ironizzava su questa ipotesi.

Che poi esistano sinonimi del termine più _stagionati_ o più raccomandabili, questo è un altro (e più lungo) discorso...


----------



## Bigiù

MOMO2 said:


> Sono d'accordo quando il neologismo nasce per indicare un concetto o un oggetto che prima non esisteva e di conseguenza non aveva un nome (!) Per esempio il mouse (anche se chiamarlo topolino sarebbe stato più carino).
> Il problema è che il verbo "postare" in italiano già esisteva e significava altro. (L'ho anche specificato nel mio messaggio).
> Quindi più che un neologismo mi sembra un errato uso di un vecchio logismo.


Talvolta l'influsso di un'altra lingua può attribuire un nuovo valore semantico ad una parola già esistente in una determinata lingua.
Pensa successe persino agli Anglosassoni presso i quali la forma antica corrispondente a _dream,_ per influsso norreno passò a significare "sogno", significato odierno, mentre presso di loro originariamente significava "gioia".
E poi esisteva sì il verbo "postare", ma non il concetto di inviare un post, così come non esisteva l'oggetto "mouse"(d'altronde se avessero chiamato il mouse "topolino", avresti potuto obiettare che esisteva già un animaletto con queso nome!). Nuovo nome per nuovo oggetto= nuovo nome per nuovo concetto.


----------



## la italianilla

MOMO2 said:


> Originalmente publicado por la italianilla
> Ho notato una cosa che potrebbe essere interessante.
> Su un forum di lingua italiana di cui non faccio il nome per questioni di pubblicità, usano "apri filone" per indicare l'apertura di un thread, mentre il tastino per inviare un post contiene la scritta "intervieni".
> Invece sul vecchio forum dell'Accademia della Crusca si parlava di "invio di un messaggio" (nelle FAQ, dove però usano anche il termine "editare" nel senso di modificare, dall'inglese edit...non "editare" in italiano - anche l'Accademia, per distrazione, si era auto-contaminata )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che però in seguito si sono auto-corretti. O no?
Click to expand...


Questo non te lo so dire, perché il forum dell'Accademia è stato chiuso tempo fa e proprio in corrispondenza dei testini per inviare i messaggi compare la scritta "bloccato", anche per quanto concerne "l'invio di nuovi thread".
Non riesco a ricordare cosa ci fosse scritto prima...all'epoca consultavo l'Accademia per dubbi, non per passione.
Comunque ho chiesto un parere a degli esperti linguisti (toscani) e per ora le loro risposte sono state tutte tendenti al non accettare questo "postare". 
Il punto è che nei dizionari non vi sono ancora...l'unica cosa che mi hanno fatto notare mi ha davvero fatto riflettere: come mai termini come _postare_ o meglio quei "pseudo-neologismi" del gergo informatico, nonostante stiano prendendo piede velocemente - specialmente nel web - non sono ancora stati inseriti in nessuno dei dizionari più rispettabili in rete?
Secondo me è questo che ci si deve chiedere.


----------



## bubu7

la italianilla said:


> Comunque ho chiesto un parere a degli esperti linguisti (toscani) e per ora le loro risposte sono state tutte tendenti al non accettare questo "postare".


Veramente gli _esperti linguisti toscani_ di cui parli tendono a non accettare il termine per motivi puristici (ricordo che i puristi in Italia sono una specie relitta protetta dal WWF ): leggere per credere.



la italianilla said:


> Il punto è che nei dizionari non vi sono ancora...l'unica cosa che mi hanno fatto notare mi ha davvero fatto riflettere: come mai termini come _postare_ o meglio quei "pseudo-neologismi" del gergo informatico, nonostante stiano prendendo piede velocemente - specialmente nel web - non sono ancora stati inseriti in nessuno dei dizionari più rispettabili in rete?
> Secondo me è questo che ci si deve chiedere.


 
La risposta non è difficile. Si tratta di neologismi (senza lo _pseudo_-, prego ) entrati recentissimamente nella lingua italiana.
_Postare_ è presente come _postato_, nell'osservatorio neologico del sito Treccani ed è datato 2006.

(Un termine come _craccare_ è presente sul Gradit anche nella variante _crackare_ datata 1999).


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> Veramente gli _esperti linguisti toscani_ di cui parli tendono a non accettare il termine per motivi puristici (ricordo che i puristi in Italia sono una specie relitta protetta dal WWF ): leggere per credere.


 
Non erano loro i linguisti di cui parlavo!  Comunque grazie, non avevo ancora letto i loro pareri!
Sono mail private ad alcuni docenti universitari (anzi "epistole elettroniche" come dice uno di loro ), altrimenti le avrei pubblicate. Sto aspettando...non ho ancora ricevuto una risposta completa sul famoso "messaggiare"...



bubu7 said:


> La risposta non è difficile. Si tratta di neologismi (senza lo _pseudo_-, prego ) entrati recentissimamente nella lingua italiana.
> _Postare_ è presente come _postato_, nell'osservatorio neologico del sito Treccani ed è datato 2006.
> 
> (Un termine come _craccare_ è presente sul Gradit anche nella variante _crackare_ datata 1999).



Totalmente d'accordo, hai detto bene, è presente nell'osservatorio neologico ma se io cerco nel loro dizionario on line "postare" con quel significato non lo trovo.
In altri dizionari, per esempio il De Mauro, per citarne uno, non contengono "postare" in questa accezione!
Eppure spesso e volentieri il De Mauro è stato criticato dai puristi di cui parli (questa volta sì, mi riferisco proprio a loro!) per esser troppo "permissivo" , per esempio nell'accettare varianti come "sopratutto".
Non è che non sia d'accordo con te Bubu, anch'io uso spesso "postare", solo che non si capisce perché, dato che spopolano, non vengano inseriti (proprio nel dizionario, da tutti o per lo meno dai principali)! Va bene, sono neologismi "neonati"...però sono stra-usati!
(Formattare per esempio c'è...che sia perché non è stato trovato alcun corrispondente in italiano mentre per "postare" non ci si voglia "azzardare"...?)


----------



## bubu7

la italianilla said:


> ... solo che non si capisce perché, dato che spopolano, non vengano inseriti (proprio nel dizionario, da tutti o per lo meno dai principali)! Va bene, sono neologismi "neonati"...però sono stra-usati!


In genere le versioni in linea dei dizionari non sono troppo recenti e sicuramente lo sono meno delle ultime versioni cartacee.
Come ti dicevo il termine è datato 2006: come pretendi di ritrovarlo già nei dizionari in rete (o anche in quelli cartacei)? 

(_formattare_ è datato 1990)


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> In genere le versioni in linea dei dizionari non sono troppo recenti e sicuramente lo sono meno delle ultime versioni cartacee.
> Come ti dicevo il termine è datato 2006: come pretendi di ritrovarlo già nei dizionari in rete (o anche in quelli cartacei)?
> 
> (_formattare_ è datato 1990)



Ho appena letto il link che mi hai gentilmente "postato" D) sopra...anche uno di loro riporta la stessa risposta del "perché" siano assenti dai dizionari, però in questo tuo ultimo intervento vi è una giusta osservazione.
L'unica cosa che mi era venuta in mente, ovvero l'attesa per l' "ufficializzazione" di queste "nuove entrate" dovuta al fatto che per alcuni di essi non s'era trovata alcuna alternativa, è morta con la tua rivelazione su _formattare_.

EDIT: m'è sorta una domanda (spontanea): in base a cosa posso considerare un nuovo termine come "postare" un neologismo a tutti gli effetti? Cioè, chi è che stabilisce qualcosa che mi possa far capire che sia corretto utilizzarlo? Non voglio andare fuori tema, per carità, era solo una riflessione in un secondo momento.


----------



## Salegrosso

Bella domanda! 

Secondo me diventa neologismo se: 
1) un numero abbastanza grande di persone lo usa;
2) non sparisce dopo solo pochi anni.
Sono due parametri che, in un certo senso, ne "misurano la robustezza", in un modo abbastanza quantitativo.

Una parola neonata, o un significato neonato di una parola preesistente, secondo me sono "neologismi" nel senso letterale del termine, ma, se io curassi un vocabolario, penso che prima di inserirne uno aspetterei di verificare se, col passare degli anni, il termine sopravvive o no. Se diventa una parola nuova della lingua italiana, o se era solo una moda, una meteora.

Quindi _meno male_ che i vocabolari non si precipitano a inglobare ogni termine all'ultimo grido...


----------



## saltapicchio

Un saluto a tutti 

Ho letto con attenzione lo svolgersi della discussione. L'azione di postare in effetti non è quella di "spedire" o "inviare" ma proprio quella di "inserire" o "collocare" un testo all'interno di una discussione, quindi l'utilizzo dell'italiana "postare" non è, per quanto mi riguarda, poi così scorretto. Come è stato gia scritto, si utilizza una parola gia esistente per descrivere un'azione nuova anche se, ovviamente, la realtà è un'altra: nell'accezione comune, "postare" non è altro che l'italianizzazione dell'inglese "to post".

Una piccola riflessione sull'avvento di un neologismo. Io abito in campagna e ho due figli di nove e dieci anni che da anni utilizzano normalmente il computer; la prima volta che abbiamo avuto l'occasione di utilizzare un ascensore, i bambini hanno voluto "cliccare" i pulsanti. Ho due figli che parlano correttamente l'italiano, leggono per il piacere di leggere, scrivono per il piacere di scrivere, usano il congiuntivo senza problemi, quando debbono spingere un pulsante però loro lo "cliccano", e non c'è verso di fargli cambiare idea.


----------



## la italianilla

Salegrosso ciao! Grazie mille per la spiegazione! Sembra ottima!

Ciao saltapicchio (benvenuto), dal De Mauro in linea:



> po|stà|re
> v.tr. (io pòsto)
> BU porre, collocare in un determinato luogo | disporre truppe o artiglierie nelle opportune postazioni



La tua chiave di lettura sembra molto interessante.


----------



## SunDraw

Un benvenuto a saltapicchio! e un grazie per il ...micidiale piccolo esempio della viva irrefrenabile ...forza della natura che investe i pensieri come ogni altro costrutto nel mondo (apparentemente, per carità, non volevo fare della filosofia...).

Ma colgo l'occasione, sul filo dello svolgersi della discussione appunto, per coniugare anche in questo ambito una mia riflessione cui tengo abbastanza.
La natura galoppa, _esagera_ persino, _spreca_... (dal punto di vista... che sto andando a dire).
La mente umana ne fa parte e fa scatenata la sua parte.
Tra le sue elaborazioni ne concepisce però anche di particolari, che diremo _ecologiche_, per cui si riflette sulla peculiarità, specialità di certi risultati (la specie umana stessa ad esempio) e quindi la virtuosità o al contrario la pericolosità di certe dinamiche di sviluppo, per cui naturalmente tante relizzazioni si estinguono, ma a qualcuna c'è chi tiene, insomma sconsideratamente, come _imperdibile_ (chessò il patrimonio _esistenziale_ composto, promosso dal codice della lingua italiana, o di quella tibetana, o da quello matematico, o da quello del quaderno delle ricette della nonna il giorno che sgomberiamo la vecchia casa rimasta vuota...).

L'ho presa larga per giustificare i termini del mio invito: _per una ecologia della cultura_ e quindi della lingua ecc.

A rivendicazione del diritto alla _resistenza_, dei singoli, delle comunità, verso delle innovazioni che risultassero troppo offensive, sconvolgenti di quanto apprezzabilmente maturato nel tempo, cui siamo non solo debitori ma da cui anche spesso drammaticamente dipendenti, per cui sarebbe di più quel che si perde e corrompe di quanto si guadagnerebbe col cambio.

Opposizione alla conferma di parole _troppo stupide_ e al disuso di altre così sostanziose cui si era arrivati.

E' terreno dell'opinabile e del confronto senza fine certo: usare il sistema metrico decimale anziché "pollice, piede, miglio, oncia, pinta ecc, in base non decimale", che ci riproporrebbe quotidianamente l'inglese dominante, è _dolorosamente rivoluzionario_ ancor oggi come fu di tante _pensate illuministiche_ che furono, e che magari significarono l'ideologismo totalitario del primo Novecento, o al contrario un _irrigidimento codino_, sciovinista, di casta ecc?!


----------



## saltapicchio

Grazie del benvenuto 

Mi riallaccio a quanto ha scritto SunDraw sul tema dell'ecologia della cultura (e quindi della lingua). Le leggi della natura possono applicarsi certamente a questi temi; evoluzione e selezione naturale sono probabilmente una sintesi corretta nel dare una spiegazione al successo di neologismi derivati dai processi di cambiamento della società umana. Allo stesso tempo, così come una determinata specie si avvia verso la propria estinzione, alcune parole scompaiono dal nostro vocabolario.

Al giorno d'oggi, la comunicazione viaggia a velocità e distanze fino a poco tempo fa impensabili e, cosa importantissima, tramite mezzi accessibili praticamente a tutti. Facile pensare che ci stiamo avviando verso un'era in cui l'evoluzione del linguaggio subirà una notevole accelerazione.


----------



## mickeybrz

MOMO2 said:


> Sono d'accordo quando il neologismo nasce per indicare un concetto o un oggetto che prima non esisteva e di conseguenza non aveva un nome (!) Per esempio il mouse (anche se chiamarlo topolino sarebbe stato più carino).
> Il problema è che il verbo "postare" in italiano già esisteva e significava altro. (L'ho anche specificato nel mio messaggio).
> Quindi più che un neologismo mi sembra un errato uso di un vecchio logismo.


Ah se è per quello ho sentito "scannare" per passare allo scanner! Ed effettivamente se "to post" provoca "postare" e "to scroll" "scrollare", "scannerizzare non segue la stessa regola. Carino: "Ho fatto scannare dalla segretaria quell'autore <autore = opera di un autore>", sa di editore truculento.
Io mi sforzo a usare scandire (abbiamo scansione no?) ma spesso ci si deve arrendere. Postiamo anche questa, ciao a tutti!


MOMO2 said:


> Ciao Moderatur.
> Scusa ma devo dissentire.
> "Postare" significa collocare (v. Devoto Oli)


----------



## MOMO2

beelebi said:


> Ciao Momo. Sono i neologismi, spesso anglicismi, portati dalle nuove
> tecnologie: _postare, chattare, messaggiare, craccare,_ ecc.
> La lingua è viva e deve essere malleabile alle esigenze della società
> in evoluzione, anche se ciò a volte comporta l'adozione di termini che
> possono far storcere il naso.
> A presto, B.


 
Ciao Beelebi,
credo che neologismo significhi "nuova parola". E "postare" non è una nuova parola. Esisteva già ai tempi del cucco.
Ciao,
Momo


----------



## la italianilla

MOMO2 said:


> Ciao Beelebi,
> credo che neologismo significhi "nuova parola". E "postare" non è una nuova parola. Esisteva già ai tempi del cucco.
> Ciao,
> Momo



Ciao Momo. Ti dico quello che mi hanno spiegato in breve alcuni esperti di Cruscate, forse ti può interessare. Il Devoto Oli dice anche:



> <im> v.tr. (impòsto, ecc.)
> ~ Introdurre la corrispondenza nella cassetta postale, imbucare, spedire: i. una lettera.
> Der. di posta2, col pref. in-2 | 1804



Quindi _postare_ viene da _to post (inglese) + are_. Per cui a questa parola NON è stato assegnato un nuovo significato. Bensì s'è creata una nuova parola, che deriva invece da post + are. E che ha la sua principale diffusione a livello di "vulgus". 
Nel Devoto Oli, difatti, non c'è un'unica voce che riporta due significati ma vi sono due voci distinte! (T'ho evidenziato il lemma di riferimento in rosso).
Qui la discussione completa su Cruscate, a partire da metà pagina.


----------

